

Luis von Ahn (creator of CAPTCHA and Duolingo) Reddit AMA - mschalle
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/we7tq/iama_scientist_and_startup_ceo_named_luis_von_ahn/

======
amix
I am currently using Duolingo to learn Spanish and I find it quite amazing. It
offers a great interface and I love the gaming elements. It's by far one of
the best web applications I have used in a long time. So kudos to Luis von Ahn
and the team!

I recommend watching his TedX talk (the mind boggling thing from the
presentation is: English Wikipedia could be translated in 80 hours if 1
million people used Duolingo!) <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQl6jUjFjp4>

